

Apple Sues Canadian School for Similar Logo - habs
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/apple-logo-legal-college,6459.html

======
petercooper
Basically, don't create a logo that has the generic shape of an apple in it.
Also, if you're naming a Web site or product, and don't have six figures with
which to validly defend nominative trademark use, don't use the words
'iPhone', 'Mac', or 'Apple' in anything you make or produce.

It's fine teaching our kids to stand up to bullies in school, but in the real
world, if you haven't got the money to waste on a defense, just let the
bullies win.

~~~
Retric
Honestly, I thought the outline looked a lot like Apple's logo. I don't expect
Apple to sue them, but a sending a letter seems reasonable to me. If they are
going to use an apple try adding a stem and branch or something in the
background. The way things are if you want to keep a trademark you need to
defend it and this was fairly close IMO.

~~~
hugh
_I don't expect Apple to sue them, but a sending a letter seems reasonable to
me._

Well, if they send a cease and desist, and the other party doesn't cease and
desist, they won't have much choice other than to sue them. Nobody wants to
develop a reputation for failing to follow through on threats.

Missing from article: how long has this school been using this logo? It looks
like a fairly recent logo, almost certainly postdating the original "stripey"
Apple logo, but does it postdate the "non-stripy" Apple logo design?

------
ahold
ah ... blow jobs again :) ... yes suck my karma.

